
React vs. Vue (vs Angular) - jaequery
https://medium.com/fundbox-engineering/react-vs-vue-vs-angular-163f1ae7be56
======
jhabdas
React is a piece of candy sitting on top of a mouse trap. Vue is how to build
apps for the a Web.

